# Mac OS X 10.4 Won't boot



## FuzzyDustBunny (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a iMac g5 which has Mac OS X 10.4 on it. Recently I have had problems with it, and today when I tried to boot up, it gets to the 'Loading Mac OS X' screen, and the blue bar goes all the way to the right, but then it just stays there, and never goes to the login screen. I don't know much about macs, so please keep it simple.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens when you hold down the shift key when you turn it on, and keep it pressed until the bar fills up?


----------



## FuzzyDustBunny (Jun 27, 2009)

Nothing it still gets stuck loading.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is something wrong with the OS. You will most likely have to reinstall it. You can do an archive and install of the OS that will leave the rest of your files and programs alone.


----------

